# LED light for 4" remodel box



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> That appears to be a 6, he's looking for a 4.
> 
> Tom


Closer?
https://www.aspectled.com/products/4-75-ultra-thin-recessed-light-6w#tab-1


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Closer?
> https://www.aspectled.com/products/4-75-ultra-thin-recessed-light-6w#tab-1


Yep.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mark, size factor looks good, but only 540 lumens is a bit sketchy for this layout.

To be honest, I'm not sure we're totally locked into LED and 4", that's just the spec we started out with. Gonna have to get some feedback from the HO.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Or maybe something like this? 

WAC:
http://www.waclighting.com/product/3217


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Those Halo discs are very nice and solved many issues with lack of space above. They mount to a regular round box. I use the 6" ones that protrude less, about $34 eash


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Mark, size factor looks good, but only 540 lumens is a bit sketchy for this layout.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure we're totally locked into LED and 4", that's just the spec we started out with. Gonna have to get some feedback from the HO.


Tin these are hugely popular here, they make a bunch of types, you have a half inch thick electrical box with a whip and quick connect, so you pop out the can light to access the box.

They are so thin they fit under joists and hat channel, used a lot in commercial too.

https://www.lotusledlights.com/recessed-lighting/4-inch/9w-super-thin


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

My sparky loves these for tight area or in place of a remodel can sometimes. Junction box built with the unit and very thin. I know its a 6" but they will put out a ton of light. 

http://www.americanlighting.com/brio-led-disc.html


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Problem solved. Found a LED can light that will fit at the box store, $35 each. :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Problem solved. Found a LED can light that will fit at the box store, $35 each. :thumbsup:


Glad you found one. The biggest problem I've had with these is that their claim that they fit into nearly any jb is BS.

The Halo products have caused me lots of headaches. They simply don't fit most of the time and if you have a busy box, it's even worse.

The only one I've found where the guts don't prohibit installation in most cases are these ones.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...an-Disk-Light-CE-JB4-600L-27K-E26-2/206105620


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> The Halo products have caused me lots of headaches. They simply don't fit most of the time and if you have a busy box, it's even worse.


I've never quite understood why Halo is so popular. They're not a super product, nor is the price all that good.

I've used the one you linked to and like it--but for this job the profile's a no go. I've found a couple with the right profile, but not available locally. Need 'em Monday.

So we're just going to pull the remodel boxes out and put these in:










https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-...Recessed-Light-Kit-Fits-Opening-4-in/50322611


----------



## Robin F (Jul 4, 2017)

Old post so this might be redundant now...

Use an LED slim line fixture. They are 1/2-1" deep depending and with a remote floating driver. You only need about 2" clearance above the drywall to fit the driver. Just about every lighting manufacturer makes some version of them, though I'd recommend going with an established manufacturer like Philips, Sylvania or Juno. Theres a lot of new companies with LED products popping up and supply can be fickle. Some fixtures I've bought in the last few years are no longer carried by my supplier.I always go with an established manufacturer so I know that they will be there to stand behind their products and warranties.


----------

